# Epson Print Layout plug-in LR



## bach (May 30, 2018)

Hi, I must be going crazy. I thought that I might give Epson Print Layout a test go. 

But, I'm not sure where/how to access it for printing within LR. Did Quit and Relaunch.

Plug-in Manager shows the plug-in, Installed and Running. Not seen in File>Plug-in Extras.

Epson P800

Thanks very much.


----------



## happycranker (May 31, 2018)

I think you will find that the Epson plug-in is for Photoshop only?


----------



## bach (May 31, 2018)

Wow, I thougt that I had read somewhere that there was also a plug-in for LR. Checked again, and Photoshop only. Led further astray with LR Plug-in Manager showing it  “Installed and running”, and enabled. Strange that it would install a LR plug-in? Maybe soon. 

Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## happycranker (Jun 1, 2018)

No problem, I downloaded a while ago when my P800 wanted a new firmware update, but have still not used the app! So no idea if it is any good?


----------

